# egg sharing advice



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

hi,
not been on the site for a while but need some advice re egg sharing. Hubby & I have had an initial app with the egg share co-ordinator at Manchester care. Are to see the cons on the 14th August 2007. Would just like to khow about other girls who have been through this with care manchester. We both feel that as well as helping ourselves we will be helping others but am getting conflicting ideas from family & friends.

Sjpale xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya SJ,

I had this with my family too. My mum wasn't happy with the fact that I would be giving family 'Genetics'  away and did not like the idea of a total stranger bringing up what would be her biological grandchild.

We had a bit of a fall out over it but it wasn't for long. She knew my heart was set on it. In the end she even paid for my cycle.

Do what you think is best hun and what YOU want.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry, not at care , but just wanted to put in my two pence worth 

I think you do have to take your families feelings into account, especially with the new laws RE: offspring being able to contat the donor after 18 years, as obviously this affects them as well as you.

Perhaps if you can explain to your mum your reasons for doing egg share, and perhaps make her think hypothetically about how she'd feel if you were someone who needed eggs from a donor then maybe she'll come round.

I'm not saying don't do it unless your family agrees, I'm just saying make sure they know the full story so at least you can go ahead with a clear conscience.

I'm lucky both my mum and my sister are both really positive about the idea, and my sister has even said she might apply to be an egg donor when her little one has grown up a bit.

Goodluck xxxx


----------

